# I have crossed over to the dark side.



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello! Yesterday, UnderTheC delivered my 24g nano and live rock and stuff and I am in the process of setting it up. 

In a month or so, I'm going to buy my first pieces of livestock. I've done research but there are so many varieties available. What might you have to suggest for inverts, fish and corals that are easier to care for? Also, where might I get these for a reasonable price ?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Where do I start...LOL!

Most LPS and soft corals will do well in general, provided that parameters are stable and testing/supplementation are maintained. Where it's tough to suggest what types to get, I would start with your aquascaping as there is a "method to the madness". 

Once that is done, keep a mental picture (or have one on the cellphone, CrackBerry, iPhone, camera, etc) and take it with you to where you are planning to purchase your coral. Every coral has a skeletal shape/growing on a piece of LR and polyp extension and purchase pieces to fit as best that it can to minimize dissimilar coral interaction and so that you don't get too frustrated in finding a spot for it .

Some corals are found on the substrate, like open brains, plate coral and they can sit in the open areas of the substrate. Branching corals you can tuck into a crack/divot/hole of the LR...I hope you see where I'm going here .

Lastly, while you are waiting for your system to stabilize, go visit the various LFS to see what is available or coming in and get the creative juices flowing and get an idea of what these items will cost.

Not much help on specifics but helping you learn the tools that you will need to make it fun.

HTH


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh lordy, HELP LOL. The NTS is kicking me hard lol I look at the tank and imagine the possibilities. PATIENCE!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

yah!!! another one!
pictures or it didnt happen yet!!!!


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I rearranged and added a bit more live rock today. Looks real nice now.... as nice as a pile of rocks can look lol.

Edit: This was yesterday. Rock is piled up a bit higher now lol


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

oo nice scape  at first it looks a bit low..maybe its the angle but its growing on me 
seems like there are alot of caves for circulation and fish


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

for fish.. get a nemo.. and i have a hammer coral for sale..


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I noticed tiny stars and anemones and a worm and stuff from the live rock! Scary stuff lol.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

WateraDrop said:


> I noticed tiny stars and anemones and a worm and stuff from the live rock! Scary stuff lol.


Those little anemones are called Aiptasia and they are a pest and will attack and kill most corals...where did you get your LR? Try and get rid of those Aiptasia and please keep the update pictures coming...thanks


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I read that peppermint shrimp can take care of the small ones


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

WateraDrop said:


> I read that peppermint shrimp can take care of the small ones


Yeah, most peppermint will eat them.
BTW, once you crossed over to the dark side...you will never go back...LOL


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

No lol! I will always love my freshies!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

WateraDrop said:


> No lol! I will always love my freshies!


I hear you...I crossed over but still keep my FW


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Omg, being exposed to saltwater is overwhelming me lol I should be studying for finals. SW fish are so :O. I saw some pictures of dragonets and they are damn smexy beasts lol


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

wtac said:


> Where do I start...LOL!
> 
> Most LPS and soft corals will do well in general, provided that parameters are stable and testing/supplementation are maintained. Where it's tough to suggest what types to get, I would start with your aquascaping as there is a "method to the madness".
> 
> ...


So I took your advice and went to peruse Lucky's and Big Al's (the one by CenterPoint). I asked the people there and they showed me some fish that I might want to keep, an easy-to-care-for coral I may want to keep in the future, as well as inverts.

So far, I have listed the following as potential inhabitants of this new reef-to-be tank of mine:

yellow-tail blue damsel
ocellaris clownfish
yellow tang* -- the guy at BA's and the SW guy at Lucky's both said that yellow tangs are easy to care for and are good in reef tanks. They seem a bit big for a 24g though from what I can tell. Got any info on these?
scooter blenny
cleaner shrimp

I'm looking for some hardier animals to care for but at the same time interesting and different from what I might be used to on the FW side. When I was at both stores, the fish seemed more personable than most of the FW fish  this was quite interesting.

Anyway, mucho gracias


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

The Yellow tangs can grow to 8" so your 24gal is too small.


----------

